# Spring Horse Contest!



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

i figured that since spring is FINALLY here, we should have a contest!! its my first contest so bear with me please

Show me your horses (or horses you know/have met etc) enjoying the nice spring weather!

there are two catagories!

1) in motion:walking,running,playing. if there moving post it 
2) resting-grazing, naping etc

Contest will be closed march 12th!

i don't know what the winner will get yet. i know most people offer up art but i'm not a skilled artist. I suppose i can attempt to edit a picture for the 1st place winners of each catagorie. 2nd and 3rd place get braging rites 










Okay! have fun everyone!!!!


----------



## raywonk (Jan 9, 2011)

did no one enter any thing. it is april 13 now and i dont see any pics. who won?


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

Nobody. it goes until March 12th. which is does say on the initial post..... *sigh* i hope somebody enters


----------



## raywonk (Jan 9, 2011)

it is april right now do you mean may 12 march is over.


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

whoops. ill change that to may haha getting my "m" months messed up


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

okay!!!! i made a new one with trhe CORRECT closing date. haha


----------



## raywonk (Jan 9, 2011)

you will probable get more respons now. I dont know if this is what you want but it is my favorit pic.


----------

